# Wild Violet showing after Tenacity



## grasscorrection (May 2, 2019)

Applied Tenacity on April 6 
Spot sprayed Tenacity on May 19th.
Applied 10-10-10 and Humic Dg on May 14th.
Have been mowing high at 3.75 twice a week, mulching. Religiously. Lawn feels really thick.
Blades have been sharpened twice this year.

Somehow I still have blue violet in my yard. Sprouting up by the week. What else do you all recommend to get rid of the violet instead of using more Tenacity?


----------



## Dkrem (Mar 16, 2019)

Triclopyr should be the first and last thing you use on Violet in cool season lawns. It is quite the secret weapon for us.

EDIT: Apply with MSO as surfactant/penetrant for best results.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

Tenacity is not the be all herbicide everyone seems to think it is. It should be the last resort in most cases.


----------



## grasscorrection (May 2, 2019)

Dkrem said:


> Triclopyr should be the first and last thing you use on Violet in cool season lawns. It is quite the secret weapon for us.
> 
> EDIT: Apply with MSO as surfactant/penetrant for best results.


I did use a surfactant at time of applications. Secret weapon with some downsides. :/


----------



## PodScot (Mar 18, 2021)

Dkrem said:


> Triclopyr should be the first and last thing you use on Violet in cool season lawns. It is quite the secret weapon for us.
> 
> EDIT: Apply with MSO as surfactant/penetrant for best results.


Triclopyr took care of mine. Took 2 apps.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

Since Triclopyr is a post emergent, would that have any negative effects for a fall overseed?

Also, is it safe to apply this time of year?


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

PodScot said:


> Dkrem said:
> 
> 
> > Triclopyr should be the first and last thing you use on Violet in cool season lawns. It is quite the secret weapon for us.
> ...


Is this what you used, or could you provide a link please?


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

Jeff_MI84 said:


> Since Triclopyr is a post emergent, would that have any negative effects for a fall overseed?
> 
> Also, is it safe to apply this time of year?


Post emergents do not effect overseeds - although labels will tell you when it's safe to seed. Generally a few weeks. They're not like pre emergents where they last several months.

Do not apply any post emergent in really hot weather - like 85+


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

Harts said:


> Jeff_MI84 said:
> 
> 
> > Since Triclopyr is a post emergent, would that have any negative effects for a fall overseed?
> ...


That is very good to know Harts.


----------



## jingobah (May 6, 2019)

The CCO hose end sprayer works, has Triclopyr & surfactant...just hook up your hose and spray, won't harm the lawn, may need a second app 10 days later depending on results but it definitely does the job without bleaching everything else like Tenacity does....


----------



## Dkrem (Mar 16, 2019)

Jeff_MI84 said:


> PodScot said:
> 
> 
> > Dkrem said:
> ...


That works, Tractor supply and LowesDepot both should have triclopyr concentrate in stock also, labelled as some sort of brush and ivy killer, read the labels.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

Dkrem said:


> Jeff_MI84 said:
> 
> 
> > PodScot said:
> ...


Okay cool. Thank you.


----------



## grasscorrection (May 2, 2019)

Dkrem said:


> Triclopyr should be the first and last thing you use on Violet in cool season lawns. It is quite the secret weapon for us.
> 
> EDIT: Apply with MSO as surfactant/penetrant for best results.


I already have NIS as my surfactant, I'd assume this would prove the same results. Unless there are posts or tests that the MSO works better. Ordering Tri today. Thanks!


----------



## grasscorrection (May 2, 2019)

I actually have some Crossbow which contains Tri. I'm going to try that and spot spray. Will keep a close eye on the results.


----------



## Dkrem (Mar 16, 2019)

grasscorrection said:


> Dkrem said:
> 
> 
> > Triclopyr should be the first and last thing you use on Violet in cool season lawns. It is quite the secret weapon for us.
> ...


MSO works far better on the waxy leaves, it helps to cut into that surface.


----------



## Camarojoe12 (Sep 2, 2018)

I usually use ortho weed b gone oxalis chickweed and clover. Usually gray cap bottle and works by the second application 10 days apart


----------



## grasscorrection (May 2, 2019)

Harts said:


> Tenacity is not the be all herbicide everyone seems to think it is. It should be the last resort in most cases.


I'm starting to think that way just because of the few bleach spots. I'm not sure which one is worse, the blue dye or the bleached parts. I've thrown out the blue dye, what a mess.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

Everyone freaks out about the bleaching. It isn't a big deal - it even mentions this will happen on the label. I've watched YouTube videos of people who claim they "ruined their lawn" by using Tenacity. It simply isn't true.

Don't get me wrong, it has it's place. But a common, everyday weed killer it is not.


----------



## Matthew_73 (Jul 9, 2019)

grasscorrection said:


> I actually have some Crossbow which contains Tri. I'm going to try that and spot spray. Will keep a close eye on the results.


I love Crossbow... And I see Amazon has a good price on it... It really cuts that CC and Winter annuals


----------



## KansasJayhawk (Mar 30, 2020)

I engaged in a nasty battle with wild violet and hopefully in the closing rounds. I have used the Hi Yield tricolpyr with a surfactant. It has been a three year struggle where I do two rounds of spraying the violets which cuts them down completely and has reduced their reemergence the following year by 50% or so. I suspect next year my backyard will nearly be wild violet free so what does appear I can hand pull.


----------



## SpiveyJr (Jun 7, 2018)

Matthew_73 said:


> I love Crossbow... And I see Amazon has a good price on it... It really cuts that CC and Winter annuals


I agree that stuff is amazing. I think it does better than glyphosate on some of the bushy stuff and it doesn't seem to harm the grass.


----------

